# New hunters



## steelheader

Hello new pickers. This site helped me 10 years ago so I feel I should give back. The most important thing in finding morels is tree identification. They only grow under certain trees. I live in SE Pa, so I look for tulip poplars. They are everywhere. Morels love tulip poplars. There are several other types of trees. Do your research! Next is the right time of year. Its different every year. Usually from March to May. There are too many factors to name. But its about when the day temp is above 60 and the night is above 40. Too cold or too hot means no shrooms. Last week I found 3 total. Yesturday, I found 50. Tis the season right now. Im no expert, ive only been doing this for 10 years. Every year is different. Be persistant. Some of my hot spots change every year. Oh one last thing, don\'t pull them out. Cut them below the caps. The stems taste bad anyway. You will destroy future growth. Happy hunting!


----------



## codymn

Hello Steelheader - 

I moved here from MN, and I was able to find them there, but I'm having trouble here. I've done my reading on this site and searched the Internet for more info. I've been out a few times within the last week. I've searched southern Berks and Northern Bucks. 

Maybe I'm just too far north right now?

I'm in Philadelphia - UCity. Maybe I should be searching here in Philadelphia County?or Delaware?

I've had some good hikes 5+ hours each, but it gets a little frustrating not knowing if they are just not up? or you're looking in the wrong area. I feel some of the ground looked super prime for hunting. 

I'm going to take your advice and look for some tulip poplars around here. I normally seek out Elms. (frequently found in MN). 

Thanks for the post. 

Cody


----------



## facts2jack

Steel header - thanks for sharing your insights. I've got Tulip pops by me and have found 2 blondes so far. Glta


----------



## garbill2003

Ok I've eaten many different kinds of mushrooms but I can never find morels. I know my tree species and have tons of property to hunt for them. But I can never find any here in Dubois area.


----------



## dawnaj

marshy, sunny, damp mossy areas, I live in state college and have been having an awesome turn out so far this year, over 200 in 3 days this past weekend.


----------



## garbill2003

Thanks I will check them places out will you most often find them around tulip populars or are their other trees.


----------



## dawnaj

elms, fallen down stuff, the spores blow around. i find them in moss, grass, around bark on the ground. Sink holes. Ive heard a lot of different things. And everyone is right to a point i guess. lol


----------



## a_fuhs

i dont hunt or even look for tulip poplar, ash, elm or birch! ill let yinz do some thinkn???? whats the sense in lookin for trees when your lookin for morels an old timer told me once it is a tree that i hunt but none of the above and absolutly unmistakable....good luck young jedis


----------



## trahn008

PINE TREE. SHALLOW ROOTED TREE'S


----------



## tombombadil

Sycamores? They grow near water always. Unmistakable trees from miles away too.


----------



## a_fuhs

nope


----------



## turkey

cherry trees


----------



## a_fuhs

I never found any around ornamental cherries but I got a couple spots that have black cherry all around and they def. near them, but that's not the money tree


----------



## tombombadil

I'm gonna keep my eyes out for that money tree... good luck this weekend!


----------



## rangerphil

Ash?


----------



## ccmorelman

Dead trees? they are easy enough to identify.... that is usually where I find them or in brush/brambles/jaggers! Found 15 greys yesterday in Centre Country, not seeing any blonds yet in my spots...good luck everyone.


----------



## wildshroomer

Apple


----------



## steelheader

Anyone having any luck this year. Ive been out FOUR times in four weekends and didnt even find a half free let alone a real Morel. Weather has been crazy. In the past i found the most when the tulip poplars start blooming. As of yesturday, they are still growing the flower buds. I hope they pop up late. Idk though. Its not looking good. Ive checked several proven spots over many years and came up emptied fish net bag. I live in SE Pa. Does anyone have any insight on this issue? Fish on! At least i had a great trout season and i filled all my deer tags last season. But not one damn shroom. Urrggh!


----------



## steelheader

A.fuhs i dont know why an oldtimer would tell you that. But we have better information these days. So instead of wondering around the woods aimlessly, you can now zero right in on morels by finding the trees they grow under. For example, you would not hunt morels in a forest filled with maple trees. Good for syrup but not morels.


----------



## wstanell

Thanks just starting to get into it with my 13-year-old son live in southeastern Pennsylvania Bucks County But any info and suggestions I would appreciate this is my first year at it


----------



## rippers

A.fuhs
I hunt in Butler and 90 percent of my finds are under elm and Apple. If you're skipping elms you're missing tons of morels and if Apple is not your money tree you're missing 2 X tons. I'm all ears if you have something better.


----------

